# Please Help Dont Want To Lose My Fish



## Dim718 (Jul 9, 2014)

Guys i have 8 rbps in a 55 gal tank which is about 2 weeks old. the fish are about 4 inches right now, for some reason i have to do a water change every 2 to 3 days the Ammonia IS through the roof reads always around 8!!!...what am i doing wrong i feed them and clean all the left overs right away , filters working fine, water looks really clean but for some reason I'm getting a lot of ammonia
I'm fairly new to this hobby so any tips will help
PLEASE POST SOMETHING THAT WILL HELP


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What are you using for filtration? and did you cycle the tank before adding the fish?

My guess would be that you need an upgrade in the filter department, and to keep doing water changes until things balance out and the cycle is complete.


----------



## Dim718 (Jul 9, 2014)

i have a tetra filter which came with the tank…..i know its not the best filter I'm on the market now shopping for one whats the best filter to get for a 55 gal


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, it would take 4 - 6 or those to even do anything

I used Rena Filstar XP3s on my 55s... they work great


----------



## Dim718 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ægir said:


> Yeah, it would take 4 - 6 or those to even do anything
> 
> I used Rena Filstar XP3s on my 55s... they work great


Already ordered thanks for the help!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

My be just the cycle, may be ok with time and filtration.


----------

